# Carlisle Tire & Rubber Co. "Iroquois"



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 13, 2011)

Carlisle Tire & Rubber Co. "Iroquois", I have a set of these in a 26x2.125 they came off a 34 Schwinn. Just wondering if anybody knows the vintage of the tires or if they could have been original. I also have the original "Iroquois" tubes. The tires are presentable and the tubes still hold air.


----------

